# looking for job rhodes



## lee afandou (May 15, 2009)

Myself and my wife baby elektra moved to rhodes in april.
I have been looking for work i have hgv and pcv driving license
but would turn my hand to anthing .
if any one could help please
get in touch thank you


----------



## Manj and Illy (Apr 16, 2010)

*Manj and Illy*

I might have something for you in Ialysos, send me your CV.. [


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi did you not look @ the date of the OP. Its June 2009


----------



## maximax68 (Jun 22, 2011)

Manj and Illy said:


> I might have something for you in Ialysos, send me your CV.. [


Ialysos / Trianda is where I would be thinking of living - do you have any work available still?

I saw you replied to the original post in January 

Many thanks


----------

